# Our 13 weeks old puppy- Archie ( Video )



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello all!! From Archie and his Mom😊 (we are new to the group ).

We we were trying to get a Maltese but guess we got a bunny and I love my bunny ❣😘😘


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese Archie and his Mom! 
Your video captures his adorable puppy endless energy and fluffy white adorable cuteness! You will look back on this video years from now and get the warmest of fuzzies all over. 💞
Enjoy these puppy years - they pass so quickly! We look forward to hearing so much more about your adorable Archie as he grows. Thank you for sharing this video with us.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you so much for your kind words !! I had never in my dreams thought I would get a pup . I was scared of dogs and now he and I are inseperable 💕💕


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww he is so adorable!


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese Archie and his Mom!
> Your video captures his adorable puppy endless energy and fluffy white adorable cuteness! You will look back on this video years from now and get the warmest of fuzzies all over. 💞
> Enjoy these puppy years - they pass so quickly! We look forward to hearing so much more about your adorable Archie as he grows. Thank you for sharing this video with us.
> 🐶 🐾🌻





Orla said:


> Awww he is so adorable!


Thank You 😀💕


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a cute pup! He had me laughing out loud. Enjoy him!


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Orla said:


> Awww he is so adorable!


Thank you 💕


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

maggie's mommy said:


> What a cute pup! He had me laughing out loud. Enjoy him!


Thanks 💕


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi! Absolutely adorable!!! What a sweetie pie!!! Love the playfulness! You will have beautiful memories and this little one will make his little paw print imprints in your heart already!!!!!


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Coster said:


> Hi! Absolutely adorable!!! What a sweetie pie!!! Love the playfulness! You will have beautiful memories and this little one will make his little paw print imprints in your heart already!!!!!


True!! We all are already crazy for him. He is so cute and full of life 
Thanks so much!! 💕


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ohh, I love it so much!! So cute dog


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

JenMorri88 said:


> Ohh, I love it so much!! So cute dog


Thank you so much 💕


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a happy and adorable puppy.


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Dixie's Mama said:


> What a happy and adorable puppy.


Thank you 💕.. he loves playing😊


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Myra said:


> Hello all!! From Archie and his Mom😊 (we are new to the group ).
> 
> We we were trying to get a Maltese but guess we got a bunny and I love my bunny ❣😘😘


Just the cutest!!!! Thanks so much for sharing the joy! 

Lainie


----------



## Myra (Jul 24, 2020)

Happinesstogo said:


> Just the cutest!!!! Thanks so much for sharing the joy!
> 
> Lainie


Thank you 💜


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Myra said:


> Hello all!! From Archie and his Mom😊 (we are new to the group ).
> 
> We we were trying to get a Maltese but guess we got a bunny and I love my bunny ❣😘😘


I love your bunny too! So adorable 💛💛


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

He is precious!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Beautiful


----------

